# Knifeless multitool



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am looking for a multitool that I can take to school. Because I want it for school I am not allowed to have a blade on it. I already have a wallet ninja that I carry, but I want something more like a leather man, I also don't want to break the bank any suggestions (besides just removing the blade on my exist multitool)


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

If possible it would be nice if it had a pocket clip as well, thanks in advance


----------

